# عـسـل الجنوب الأصلي (يوجد تجارب وصور&



## مسوقة26 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

(يعلم الله اني استخدم العسل لاهل بيتي ليطمئن الجميع)





وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنْ اتَّخِذِي مِنْ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً وَمِنْ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ (68) 
ثُمَّ كُلِي مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ 
فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (69)} صدق الله العظيم (سورة النحل)

ما مصدر العسل ؟​
من تهامة عسير حيث تتميز بجودة العسل وتغذيته من طبيعة الارض وتنوع الاشجار هناك


ماهي انواع العسل لديكم ؟

1) عسل السدره وهو أجود انواع العسل لدينا 
مفرد ( الكيلو 270 ريال )
للجمله اكثر من ( 9 كيلو ) ( الكيلو 220 ريال)
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

والجالون عسل سدره انتاج السنه 1433هـ 
ووزنه من (7-8 كيلو) سعره 1700 ريال 
والشحن بفدكس علينا مستعجل الى بيتك في يوم واحد فقط

********************************************

2) عسل السمره للعلاج من جميع الامراض باذن الله لونه اكثر سواد طعمه فيه مراره 
( الكيلو 250 ريال) للمفرد
والجملة (200ريال للكيلو)

*************

3) عسل مجره للعلاج غالبا باذن الله من الضعف الجنسي 
وهو أغلى انواع العسل ويختلف حتى شكلا فهو ليس سائل شكله قريب من الزبده متماسك شديد البياض
للمفرد (الكيلو 400 ريال )
وللجملة (الكيلو 350ريال)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

4) عسل الشوكه وهو بصفة عامه مفيد للجهاز الهضمي 
ولونه يميل للحمره الشديده والسواد
كذلك للقحة والقولون وكل هذا باذن الله تعالى وانما العسل سبب فقط
السعر (250 ريال )

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&​

$$ *تجارب زبائني تاج على رأسي $$*



​






http://www.herosh.com][img]http//img104.herosh.com/2011/10/08/836645989.jpg[/img][/url]

​





http://www.herosh.com][img]http//img105.herosh.com/2011/10/08/23217077.jpg[/img][/url]

​







http://www.herosh.com][img]http//img102.herosh.com/2011/10/08/978721726.jpg[/img][/url]

​




 





$$ ولحجز ابيات النحل التي سيكون بيعها عند حصادها في منتصف شهر محرم 1433هـ القادم باذن الله $$ 






​

**** شعارنا دوما (مصداقيتنا سر تميزنا )****


اي مخالفة لما كتبت ترجع لك فلوسك








الاتصال على الالمعي 0508011008
انا من أبها وأوصل الى جميع مدن المملكه وخارجها







************************************************** ***********

لتوصيل طلبات داخل ابها وخميس مشيط ومشاويرخاصه 
الاتصال على - أبوعبد الله - جوال 0504489485​
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

&& طرق التوصيل &&

نرسل الطلب بواسطه شركات الشحن حسب اختيار الزبون
1 ) شركه فيكس للشحن السريع 120 ريال توصل خلال يوم واحد فقط والى بيتك اوعملك
2) شركه فيكس للشحن العادي 65 ريال توصل خلال ثلاثة ايام تستلمها من مكتب فيدكس​
3) شركة زاجل 40 ريال ويوصلك من ثلاثة ايام الى اسبوع ولكن ...لايظمنون العسل



************************************************** ****

### لايوجد حجز الي جاد يحول الفلوس ويرسل رساله على جوالي بطلبه###
### فيها اسمه ثلاثي - المدينة بالتفصيل - جواله ###

************************************************** *********


حساباتي للتحويل اليها 
مصرف الراجحي 
478608010014432

البنك الاهلي 
44955358000108​




​




__________________

_ولله الحمد والمنه تم توصيلعسل الى جميع المدن في المملكة العربية السعودية والموجوده في منتدانا العامر وهذا وسام اتقلده على صدري وهذا أكبر دليل على جودة عسلناوصدق تعاملنا __لك الحمد والشكر يا الله حتى ترضى__0508011008_
_http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread732675.html_​


----------

